# European Transfer News



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I've designated this thread for people to post whatever European transfer news they have come across. 

I'll start... 

Croatian Marko Popovic signs with Efes
Antonio Granger signs back with Efes

Leaving Efes Pilsen
Goran Nikolic
Willie Solomon

Joining Efes Pilsen
Kerem Gonlum
Antonio Granger
Marko Popovic


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Where will Soloman and Nikolic go? werent they two very important players for efes?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well from what I understand Efes and Goran Nikolic couldn't agree on a contract, therefore Nikolic decided to opt out.
Willie Solomon left because he is going to try and see if he can make an NBA team again.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Rome signed Bodiroga !


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.eitb24.com/noticia_en.php?id=76239

Macijauskas and Calderon leave TAU Baskonia for NBA

The Spanish guard Jose Manuel Calderon and the Lithuanian winger Arvydas Macijauskas will play next season in the Toronto Raptors and New Orleans Hornets respectively. 


Two of the best Tau players this year, the Spanish guard Jose Manuel Calderon and the Lithuanian winger Arvydas Macijauskas will play next season in the NBA. Macijauskas will sign for New Orleans Hornets and Calderon for the Toronto Raptors.

The signing will not be official until next Friday 22 July, when all free agents can already sign their contracts.


----------

